# General Chat > General Discussion >  Keralas famous Ayurveda treatments

## heril

Ayurveda is a treasure trove of various cures, there are several diseases that affect our lives and these can be cured by Ayurveda. Ayurvedic treatments are affordable and many people can avail these treatments. It is the clear solution to get rid of many diseases. Ayurveda has been propagated from generations to eliminate diseases and maintain the body in good health. It has been passed on from one generation to another to benefit their health requirements. Ayurvedic treatments are prevalent in various parts of Kerala and are essential to cure various types of ailments. Kerala has become a unique tourist destination where people can spend an entire vacation full of thrills and adventure while seeking classic Ayurvedic treatments for themselves and their families or friends. Kerala Ayurveda has become famous in various parts of the world and people from these regions are seeking various treatments here.

----------


## joecamarata

you are right on 100%

----------


## nijaanil

Being a Native of Kerala, I must say Kerala Ayurveda Treatments are Exceptionally Great. People from other Countries Coming to Kerala usually in the Month of June, July for Ayurveda Treatments.It certainly helps to fight stress, headache and other ailments. If you want any Items (Like Bags, Portable Tents) etc from airport to the Resort, Yiu can Contact Kerala Local Moving Companies. Being a Member of this forum, you can also contact me to Know more about the Cost factor of Ayurveda Treatments

----------


## antonioss

I bet that Ayurveda won't help you to treat erectile dysfunction problems. A more effective remedy in this field is generic Cialis. It's a medicine that already helped a lot of men to solve their problems with getting an erection. And you can easily become one of them if you will visit this page and will buy this product at a profitable price. I'm sure you will like its effect.

----------


## GustavoWoltmann123

In the history of India, it is proven that Ayurveda medicines are very effective in some diseases than allopathic medicine. It can cure lots of people from dangerous diseases. I am Gustavo Woltmann also recommend everyone to use Ayurveda products maximum and stay fit and healthy always.

----------

